

Nine skills that separate good and great designers - jimmyjim
http://www.cameronmoll.com/archives/001266.html

======
jimmyjim
A very good talk & slide -- unfortunately the audio seems to be unavailable
(and the iTunes link is giving me a "Sorry, this clip isn't available to those
in US" message) -- if someone has it, can they please put it up somewhere?

------
morganpyne
I thought this looked vaguely familiar when I read it, and then I noticed the
date: 29 September 2006. Still relevant though, so good to be reminded.

------
melissamiranda
Can someone put this on slideshare? I'm in Indonesia and my internet is dialup
slow. Thanks.

